# Exercises to improve my jumping position



## Niffer (25 September 2008)

I've got my horse to jump reasonably well now, but I'm very aware that my own position is awful. 

I have no idea why I stand up in the stirrups so much.  We're only jumping up to 1m and although I try to think about my position and folding at the waist it isn't happening.

Here's a link to some recent photos - only the first 4 are of me and my horse.

http://puk3y101.deviantart.com/gallery/#Arundel-District-Riding-Club

Thanks in anticipation of your help!


----------



## VRIN (26 September 2008)

problems with link..


----------



## DollyDolls (26 September 2008)

Seen the pictures, you kinda do what I do....look at my sig.

Try putting stirrups up 2+ holes, it will feel strange, but ought to stop you needing to lift/push yourself up rather than folding.

It seems your neck it coming up too far as well, keep a straight line along the back of your head/neck/back.


----------



## arwenplusone (26 September 2008)

I can't see the pictures but try and think of pushing your bottom to the back of the saddle &amp; folding in your middle, rather than pushing yourself onto the horse's neck.  

Do you feel as though you are trying to jump the fence for the horse?  (if you see what I mean)?  Sometimes it's because you are willing the horse over, rather than relaxing and waiting for the jump to come to you.  


This is going to sound a bit random but what the hell - an exercise I was once given is to stand on something (not too high up!) and assume your jumping position(so your weight is beneath you) and then jump off whatever it is you are standing on.   If you can hold the position then great,  if not then you need to work until you can.   But bend your knees!


----------



## 1alex1moose (26 September 2008)

Do you have any lessons? Might be handy just to have a couple to have someone knowledgable on the ground to tell you what you're doing and what you look like from the floor. That way they can tell you when you're improving and what to do differently that has an effect. Maybe get someone to video it as well as that's always really handy to watch back so you can see what the instructor told you that made the difference to your position.


----------



## revilo (26 September 2008)

You have a beautiful horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I do exactly the same as you.  My reasoning behind it is as Mayflower says, I am trying to jump the fence for the horse. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I definately need to relax more and wait for the jump to come to me.  I have lost my nerve of late so am trying to get back into things again especially some jumping.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hopefully will be doing some grid work this weekend and hope this will make me a bit more confident and help me practice my position.

Good luck with practising your position.


----------



## crackersluvrat (26 September 2008)

Shorten your stirrups!! Then do lots of gridwork and bounce fences, you will really have to think about your position as the fences will come in quick succession, having someone on the ground will help too as they can shout at you and remind you what you look like!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (26 September 2008)

Think about sticking your butt out,, rather than folding.  My instructor used to say 'more duck bum'.  One book I read, think it was PC manual suggested thinking about pushing your navel towards the wither.  But, hell, what do I know, I do exactly the same thing as you!


----------



## Niffer (26 September 2008)

Thanks for all the replies - v helpful.

For those that can't see my link I do what Dolly Dolls/Tessie is doing in her sig photo.  However hers was probably a one off and I do it all the time.

I have a lesson every week and the improvements we've made are dramatic, but I just wanted to know if there were any new 'top tips' out there!

I've downloaded loads of our comps to youtube; if you're really bored you can take a look!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TjXTcH8DOZs&amp;feature=related

As Mayflower correctly guessed I'm often trying to jump the jump myself rather than waiting for the jump to come to me.  A year ago I couldn't get Marmite round a 2'0 course without a refusal at every fence, so we're getting much better, but I now need to trust my horse a little bit more that he is going to jump and not stop or run out.  

I do keep my legs on otherwise we get napping (again getting better) and other joys to deal with!

I've done gridwork which is fun but I tend to adopt a cross-country position over the jumps which is easy.  It's the sitting and then the 'folding' which I seem physically incapable of doing!

I shall try the jumping off the sofa tip tonight and will hopefully survive.


----------



## dopeesophee (26 September 2008)

stirrups up, thats what i say... that normally always helps, loads of gridwork, to get you to stick your bum out and fold at the hips... i say this as i go round at home, fold at hips, bum out, give with hands... that normally gets it into my head....

good luck 
x


----------

